# help please!



## Allbrian (Sep 21, 2011)

My wife was sexually assaulted in her teen years. i Love her to death, but there is a barrier in the bed room. she is very closed off. I have tried talking to her, but she wont hear it. i wish i could get through to her! I feel that when we have sex she is almost trying to hold me away from her. i don't know what to do. Should we seek a Councillor?


----------

